# WWYD?? Need Feedback ASAP!



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Good morning Cruzers!!

I need as much feedback and input as I can get. I have a 2014 Cruze 2LT with 17" Tires. Yesterday I got a nail on one of the tires and it was right on the sidewall so there is no option to patch it up. I have had the cars 2 years and I KNOW it needs new tires already. I happened to have a check engine light on as well so I decided to knock out 2 birds with 1 stone.

I drop off the cruze for the check engine and for the nail in the tire. I get a call back, check engine is covered under warranty so that is good news, the bad news, I need 4 new tires for the cruze. Total with tires, balance & alignment was 860-900$!!

I was shocked when she told me the total over the phone, that she told me they will get started on the check engine light and will let me decide on what I want to do about the tires, even mentioning they she can price match.

I have always purchased tires from discount tire, so that's the 1st place I went to online to check prices. the tires I liked are at 700-800!! I remember looking at discount tire a couple months back, and the tires I liked were 110$ each, for a total of 550$ after everything, now those same tires are 170$ each!!

Whatever I decide to do, I will have to use a credit card unfortunately, and I don't like purchasing used tires

I guess the input I would like is, choosing new tires, either through the dealership or through discount tire

I would like opinions on tires, or reviews, If I am going to drop almost 900$ for tires, I want to feel as good as I can about my purchase.

Thank you for any info or suggestions

I will update with my decision


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I am looking for quiet tires with good handling


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

That's gonna be the norm for not crap 17+ inch tires..it's likely the tires you looked at before were replaced with new models or were on closeout deals, or you remembered incorrectly and weren't looking at the same kind. " Good " tires for my 18" wheels are over 200 each so I feel your pain.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

anthonysmith93 said:


> That's gonna be the norm for not crap 17+ inch tires..it's likely the tires you looked at before were replaced with new models or were on closeout deals, or you remembered incorrectly and weren't looking at the same kind. " Good " tires for my 18" wheels are over 200 each so I feel your pain.


I guess you are right on the new model tires, it's just a big jump from $110 per tire to $170-180. 

I had my mind and my budget set for 5-600$ not nearly 900!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

txcruze26 said:


> I guess you are right on the new model tires, it's just a big jump from $110 per tire to $170-180.
> 
> I had my mind and my budget set for 5-600$ not nearly 900!


Yeah, especially with the balance and mounting fees and blah blah those small things drive up the price. **** here in Illinois there's a "state tire fee" and a "state disposal fee" as well lol


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

[FONT=&quot]DISCOUNT TIRE PRICE

PIRELLI[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]CINTURATO P7[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]225 /50 R17 94H SL BSW BM RF

Total: $867.22

DEALERSHIP TIRE PRICE

[h=3]CONTINENTAL - CONTIPROCONTACT[/h] P225/50R17





Same price BUT alignment included with dealership price


[/FONT]


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Purchased new tires a year ago. Goodyear Assurance, had to sign up for a Goodyear credit card to get a 150 buck rebate. Compared to the Continentals, far superior snow traction, and far quieter. Was less than 600 bucks as I recall. Found a dealer that went by Discount tire prices.

Nobody can explain to me why they are putting compact spares, dangerous on icy roads, also lose your ABS and traction control. But are better than a spray can. Weight savings is about ten pounds. 

Still putting crap on new cars, lucky even to hit 40K miles no matter how careful you drive. Another new problem, if not done carefully, will break that TPMS sensor. So far been lucky, but family and friends were not.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I guess I forgot to mention, these tires will be driven in Texas, so mostly need a Tire that can handle HEAT and RAIN, no need for snow or ice tires.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

txcruze26 said:


> I guess I forgot to mention, these tires will be driven in Texas, so mostly need a Tire that can handle HEAT and RAIN, no need for snow or ice tires.


Look for higher speed ratings (higher heat tolerance) and obviously it'll mention how it performs in the rain. I like to browse tires on tire rack because of the visual representation it gives each tire to rate them in several different ways, and then buy them wherever they're cheapest.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Look for higher speed ratings (higher heat tolerance) and obviously it'll mention how it performs in the rain. I like to browse tires on tire rack because of the visual representation it gives each tire to rate them in several different ways, and then buy them wherever they're cheapest.


Thank you, I guess I will call them when they open and tell them I will handle the tires myself, It's just alot of money to NOT do some homework and ask others for tips and suggestions.

I appreciate your advice! Thank you


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

txcruze26 said:


> Thank you, I guess I will call them when they open and tell them I will handle the tires myself, It's just alot of money to NOT do some homework and ask others for tips and suggestions.
> 
> I appreciate your advice! Thank you


I'm sure ExtremeRevolution can offer some great advice as well (for specific tires) should he see this thread. I'm only good for some general knowledge haha


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I personally would go with Goodyear Assurance Comfortred Touring. The best tire out there for your car, in my opinion. The MSRP is $150 a tire, but Discount Tire has them for $143 per tire. https://www.discounttire.com/buy-tires/goodyear-assurance-comfortred-touring/p/30452

They have a 70k mile warranty. I don't care what anyone says, you will not find a better tire than this one, trust me. I have about 15,000 miles on the tires and road noise has not changed at all. I have lost only 1/32, and I drive these tires hard around corners here in Amish Country.

Speed rating is 149 MPH.

Rain traction is extremely good, handling is more responsive, and the ride is much softer.  These tires do a great job absorbing bumps. I wrote a review here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...assurance-comfortred-touring-tire-review.html


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

P7 over the ProContact - those are the crap Continental ones that are OEM on many cars (PureContact are the good ones). 

For long life, and between those, I'd go P7 V speed rated.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I know I looked at Tire Rack and drove a little to pick them up and install. I see you are in Tx. how close are you to Shreveport. LA to pick them up and have installed at TR and bypass the shipping? Just a thought. TR is overall the best price I found. I got a set of Continentals for @ 550 installed(at the TR dist center)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

txcruze26 said:


> DISCOUNT TIRE PRICE
> 
> PIRELLI
> CINTURATO P7
> ...


Do your current tires show any sign of uneven wear? If not you probably don't need the alignment. I would go with Discount Tire since they'll rotate and balance the tires for tread-life.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I just bought two sets of tires. One from Tire Rack and one from Sams Club. I got a hella deal from Tire Rack on some Blizzaks and Sams (Continental Pure Contact) not only matched Tire Racks price, but also gave me free installation which included both lifetime rotations and balances.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

This wasn't my 1st choice, but since I have a diesel and no spare it was the only option. 

About a month ago my wife hit something and put a hole in a tire, it was about time for another set and it was big enough to that it was a problem to even try and patch it, worst of all it was Sunday. The only option was Walmart and they had 3 choices. We picked the middle one which was a Walmart exclusive Goodyear and they were a little over $100 each OTD with a warranty/service deal. I figured it was just as easy to find a Walmart as it was to find a Discount Tire so the warranty may be useful with no spare. 

Turns out they are they don't seem to have any issues in the rain which is about the only weather they will see and they are somewhat of an improvement mileage wise. Had some Chinese knock offs that the local cheap tire guy talked her into before after the Fuel Max's. They were a little quieter, but the mpg's dropped at least 5 miles/gal. Best of all they are almost silent. They may not last long or be horrible in the snow, but I'll consider it a good purchase if I get over 30000 miles and a couple of years out of them. If they go much further than that I may even get another set.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> P7 over the ProContact - those are the crap Continental ones that are OEM on many cars (PureContact are the good ones).
> 
> For long life, and between those, I'd go P7 V speed rated.


 I have them in 19 and they aren't that impressive for the price they are. I'll save you the don't work at all in snow long speech since snow is not really an issue for you. 

The tires I picked when I had Eco 17's were the Bridgestone G Force Comp 2 A/S at a really good price and ratings to not pass up. Either way dealer's price will always be higher than everywhere else. 1 singular Goodyear assurance tire after I got towed there Via OnStar was like $270 mounted and balanced. Replaced the other 3 for like $110 tire rack not too long after that.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Patman said:


> I know I looked at Tire Rack and drove a little to pick them up and install. I see you are in Tx. how close are you to Shreveport. LA to pick them up and have installed at TR and bypass the shipping? Just a thought. TR is overall the best price I found. I got a set of Continentals for @ 550 installed(at the TR dist center)


I am about 3 hours away from Shreveport, so 6 hours round trip PLUS labor time. The price might be worth it



Merc6 said:


> I have them in 19 and they aren't that impressive for the price they are. I'll save you the don't work at all in snow long speech since snow is not really an issue for you.
> 
> The tires I picked when I had Eco 17's were the Bridgestone G Force Comp 2 A/S at a really good price and ratings to not pass up. Either way dealer's price will always be higher than everywhere else. 1 singular Goodyear assurance tire after I got towed there Via OnStar was like $270 mounted and balanced. Replaced the other 3 for like $110 tire rack not too long after that.


I hate the dealership after this experience, they charge an arm and a leg for anything! 

one of my bulbs was out on the driver side bumper and they were quoting me 60$!!! to replace a single small bulb


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

UPDATE 5/31/17

So I told the dealership, forget about it! and decided I will look for tires elsewhere, for the price they were giving me PLUS no warranty on the tires, it just wasn't worth it.

I tried Tire Rack, and I have a Tire Rack location about 3 hours away from Dallas in Shreveport. Based on the info I gave, they said this tire was my best option, what do yall think?

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...oYear=2014&autoModClar=2LT&vehicleSearch=true

Then there are these on Discount Tire with warranty and the works

https://www.discounttire.com/buy-tires/goodyear-assurance-comfortred-touring/p/30452


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

sparkman said:


> I personally would go with Goodyear Assurance Comfortred Touring. The best tire out there for your car, in my opinion. The MSRP is $150 a tire, but Discount Tire has them for $143 per tire. https://www.discounttire.com/buy-tires/goodyear-assurance-comfortred-touring/p/30452
> 
> They have a 70k mile warranty. I don't care what anyone says, you will not find a better tire than this one, trust me. I have about 15,000 miles on the tires and road noise has not changed at all. I have lost only 1/32, and I drive these tires hard around corners here in Amish Country.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I think these are the ones!

They are 815$ with EVERYTHING included at Discount Tire, PLUS 130$ worth of rebates. So 685$ after rebates


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

txcruze26 said:


> UPDATE 5/31/17
> 
> So I told the dealership, forget about it! and decided I will look for tires elsewhere, for the price they were giving me PLUS no warranty on the tires, it just wasn't worth it.
> 
> ...





The reviews are pretty much up there with the ones I got for my Eco. 

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...Model=g-Force+COMP-2+A/S&partnum=155WR7GFC2AS


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> The reviews are pretty much up there with the ones I got for my Eco.
> 
> https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...Model=g-Force+COMP-2+A/S&partnum=155WR7GFC2AS


Thank you! these are a nice option as well


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

***UPDATE 1/23/18***

So I know it has been a long time but I wanted to give an update as well as say Thank you to everyone who posted and gave input.

I purchased these Pirellis https://www.discounttire.com/buy-tires/pirelli-cinturato-strada-all-season/p/26878 from Discount tire for about 960$ and I received 160$ in return via rebates.

As far as a tire review. The tire has a very GUMMY feel when driving which is a good thing, it makes the car feel solid, sturdy and smooth.

I have 0 complaints on the tires so far other than the fact they were so expensive.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I like the stock tires on mine. I'll be purchasing from walmart i think. 50% cheaper then the dealer.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> I like the stock tires on mine. I'll be purchasing from walmart i think. 50% cheaper then the dealer.


It came down to warranty for me, at 70k and the convenience of discount tires every couple miles.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

A little more detail on the review. The total was 926.93$ and this was on the "black friday special" with 160$ in rebates for a total of 766.93

As soon as I got back in the car after they were installed I could immediately tell the difference. The stock continental tires felt very "low profile" while driving, while these had a very gummy/rubbery grip as it rolled at low and high speeds. The tires roll very smoothly and have a very strong grip when coming to complete or sudden stops.

The gummy feel in the tires cause very low road noise and are very quiet

Cornering in these tires feels very good and you can feel the tires sticking to the ground and not allowing the car to sway at all.

In wet conditions, the tires do cause a weird feeling, since the tires feel gummy and smooth, when it rains it, it almost feels as if you are driving on bald tires.

They have a 70k mile warranty and discount tire services

Over all 2 months into the new tires, I would recommend these tires. 4 out of 5

I will post pics when the weather clears up a bit.


----------

